# The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword



## Bacon Boy (Nov 16, 2011)

BUILD UP THE HYPE! Talk about it here, this'll also be the thread you can go to for help when the game comes out. GO!
(13,000 Post)

EDIT: The game is out! Talk about it, ask for help, tell secret, etc. right here!


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 16, 2011)

Bacon Boy said:


> BUILD UP THE HYPE! Talk about it here, this'll also be the thread you can go to for help when the game comes out. GO!
> (13,000 Post)


 
Hell. ****ing. Yes.


----------



## bloop2424 (Nov 17, 2011)

You better not play the Song of Time and make us wait even longer...


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 17, 2011)

bloop2424 said:


> You better not play the Song of Time and make us wait even longer...


I believe you mean the Song of Inverted Time.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Nov 17, 2011)

Bacon Boy said:


> I believe you mean the Song of Inverted Time.


I believe someone should play the Song of Double Time and go straight to the release date.


----------



## Yokie (Nov 17, 2011)

I HAVE TO WAIT TWO EXTRA WEEKS BECAUSE I'M SO GOD DAMN POOR ALL CAPS RAGE!!!!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 17, 2011)

JasonBurrows said:


> I believe someone should play the Song of Double Time and go straight to the release date.


Two weeks in the future...

God the hype is killing me, but I'll still have to wait until Christmas. ;-; I don't want to wait that long to play this game.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 17, 2011)

THREE MORE DAYS
Tomorrow, I'll update the main post.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 18, 2011)

36 hours remain! Commence the excitement.


----------



## MasterC (Nov 18, 2011)

Did this already come out to Europe today?


----------



## Yokie (Nov 19, 2011)

MasterC said:


> Did this already come out to Europe today?


Yesterday actually.


----------



## MasterC (Nov 19, 2011)

Yokie said:


> Yesterday actually.


Your Yesterday,I posted that exactly on the 18th in my time zone.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 19, 2011)

The Full Symphony CD is up!


----------



## Jake (Nov 19, 2011)

Yokie said:


> I HAVE TO WAIT TWO EXTRA WEEKS BECAUSE I'M SO GOD DAMN POOR ALL CAPS RAGE!!!!



I have to wait until Thursday because Australia sucks


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm going to wait for Christmas.  It makes Christmas morning more fun.


----------



## Jake (Nov 20, 2011)

Jeremy said:


> I'm going to wait for Christmas.  It makes Christmas morning more fun.



Have fun waiting


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 20, 2011)

Jeremy said:


> I'm going to wait for Christmas.  It makes Christmas morning more fun.


 I'm joining you there. ;-; I get to pick it up today but can't play it until Christmas.


----------



## Yokie (Nov 20, 2011)

MasterC said:


> Your Yesterday,I posted that exactly on the 18th in my time zone.


Oh time zones. How silly.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 20, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> I have to wait until Thursday because Australia sucks



Here, have my 100% completed version.


----------



## Kaiaa (Nov 20, 2011)

My bf got the collectors version for me today, it's really fun so far!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 20, 2011)

Collector's Version is awesome. Love the CD and the Wiimote. Oh, and the game is amazing, too!


----------



## Yokie (Nov 21, 2011)

9 days left for me... Sigh...


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 22, 2011)

Music CD?

mybodyisready.jpg


----------



## JasonBurrows (Nov 22, 2011)

Bacon Boy said:


> Collector's Version is awesome. Love the CD and the Wiimote. Oh, and the game is amazing, too!


I know right.
I just recieved my second copy of the Collector's Edition package of the Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword today.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 23, 2011)

JasonBurrows said:


> I know right.
> I just recieved my *second copy* of the Collector's Edition package of the Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword today.



I think I was the only one who thought "RichACFan" when I heard this.


----------



## Yokie (Nov 23, 2011)

1 week to go! Yay...


----------



## Jake (Nov 23, 2011)

I just got it, I fell off the bed or whatever and there is a bird staring at me through the window - so yeah, haven't played any yet.

I'm up to getting the Kikwi's now, my this is the most fun I've had from a game!


----------



## Yokie (Nov 24, 2011)

6 days...


----------



## FalconLouis (Nov 24, 2011)

I want this game so bad ):
Too bad I have to wait for a week more, because of where I live >_>


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 24, 2011)

FalconLouis said:


> I want this game so bad ):
> Too bad I have to wait for a week more, because of where I live >_>


Why? It's out everywhere now.


----------



## Kaiaa (Nov 24, 2011)

I felt so stupid in the area before the "fire" temple, I love that things are so simple they are hard lol Love the game so far!



Spoiler



You can roll bombs now...keep that in mind


----------



## Yokie (Nov 25, 2011)

5 daaaayyyyss...


----------



## Jake (Nov 25, 2011)

Haha lol i feel sorry for you

anyway, I'm up to Eldin volcano, I can enter the fire temple (or whatever it's called Idk I haven't been in it, except for those 5 seconds when you auto go in when the key opens to door) now I'm back at Skyloft, exploring, getting rupees, bugs and treasure. I'm way behind because of exploring lol


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 25, 2011)

In the middle of the Fire Temple right now, almost to the boss.


----------



## Jake (Nov 25, 2011)

Finished the fire temple but just searching for treasure to upgrade my stuff


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 8, 2011)

Anyone beat it yet? I teared up at the end. You'd know what I'm talking about. Don't worry; I won't post any spoilers. They should do a direct sequel for the WiiU. Like MM was a direct sequel to OoT. I would love to find out more of the story. Game of the Year? most definitely. Way more entertaining that Uncharted 3.


----------



## Yokie (Dec 9, 2011)

My only disappointment was the final battle. I BEAT THE THING IN 30 SECONDS...


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 9, 2011)

Yokie said:


> My only disappointment was the final battle. I BEAT THE THING IN 30 SECONDS...


I thought it was still pretty epic.


----------



## Jake (Dec 17, 2011)

Yokie said:


> My only disappointment was the final battle. I BEAT THE THING IN 30 SECONDS...



yeah that was pretty annoying.

Finished this last night.


----------

